# Name my steer ...Contest!



## Can He Star

hi everyone...

can you name my steer?

hes brown/chestnut and has a white patch across his face

the best 12 names will recieve a edit ....

thanks CHS


----------



## KatCashen

T-Bone


----------



## Can He Star

KatCashen said:


> T-Bone


 haha i like it


----------



## lildonkey8

Steak, Hamburger :lol:, Boy *shrugs*, Bad To The Bone, I ain't good at names.


----------



## lilruffian

Big Mac!


----------



## Eliz

I know a young man that shows steers. He always comes up with the best names! He had a black one he called Obama, and a red one he called Buddy the Elf (from the Will Farrel movie "Elf"). 

I like Lilruffian's idea. You could call him Mac, as in big mac and mac truck


----------



## Gallop On

Taz Manian Devil?... *sigh*... Who knows why I am posting names when my personal horse took 2months to name...  Or... Hobbes? Or... Big Frank... Or... Nacho... Or... Dawg... Or... Mr. Ed? Who knows


----------



## Can He Star

Gallop On said:


> Taz Manian Devil?... *sigh*... Who knows why I am posting names when my personal horse took 2months to name...  Or... Hobbes? Or... Big Frank... Or... Nacho... Or... Dawg... Or... Mr. Ed? Who knows


Hahaha I have a Ed already haha a gorgeOus tb


----------



## Speed Racer

Sir Loin


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Speed Racer said:


> Sir Loin


 
LOL Sir Loin....LOL...


----------



## rlcarnes

Bulls Eye? I personally like Taco!


----------



## mls

chuck

(as in chuck roast)


----------



## rlcarnes

mls said:


> chuck
> 
> (as in chuck roast)


Or Chuck as in Chuck Norris the most awesomeist steer in the world!


----------



## KatCashen

rlcarnes said:


> Or Chuck as in Chuck Norris the most awesomeist steer in the world!


hahahaa sweet!!!:lol:


----------



## donovan

Dinner


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Ham B. Errger


----------



## Saddlebag

Brisket


----------



## Saddlebag

Prime Cut (old Lee Marvin movie filmed around Calgary)


----------



## haleylvsshammy

Rib-eye.


----------



## Can He Star

Hahaha these are good. Lol we have hefas as well


----------



## ilovemymare

Chomper.


----------



## PintoTess

Midge!!!


----------



## ilovemymare

PintoTess said:


> Midge!!!


 
Has to be my favourite


----------



## Tessa T

Theres a little steer at the barn where I board called "Tri-Tip". He's sooo cute. For your steer I like Torque, Memphis, Rodeo, and maybe Ruger.


----------



## Can He Star

ilovemymare said:


> Has to be my favourite


 hahah hmmm ill see.... its is tiny..... lol


----------



## heartprints62

Pork Chop


----------



## Lonestar22

I had a steer named Tonka. My brother had one named Sir Loin. 

I like the name Muley. In rodeo lingo thats a bull with no horns. 

Other names - Meatball, Meatloaf, Rawhide, Porter (porterhouse), Dinner, Snort, Steakumm.


----------



## Lonestar22

Can He Star said:


> hahah hmmm ill see.... its is tiny..... lol


They are little when you first get them, but soon they are like this guy....

Tonka and I asleep together at a show. He was a big baby and as sweet as he was yummy. 









Or this guy...... I don't remember this steers name (was not mine) I typically called him a string of rather foul words because he was every one of them... Not too long after this picture was taken he went nuts and trampled me managing to step on my head and my already hurt ankle...


----------



## PintoTess

me and a few other people are training a show steer and his name is Oscar lol.


----------



## Lonestar22

Good luck Tess, halter breaking show cattle can be a pain in the butt and rather dangerous. I had a business doing it back in high school, and still do it on occasion. 

Within the next week or so I will be catching up some of the show quality calves we have to halter break and sell.


----------



## PintoTess

Yeah, Ive already been kicked on saturaday lol. But he seems to listen to me when leading lol.


----------



## ilovemymare

Ellen we havnt even started with our steers, There a bit crazy! But i feel sorry for them because everyone stirs them up which makes it even harder for them to trust us . /:


----------



## Can He Star

haha you wouldnt believe it but we just got 17 more!!!!


----------



## BoxT

Micky D.


----------



## Celeste

Ralph.
Just a name. Makes it unique.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Wheelie/Wheeler, as in a STEERing wheel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod

Chuck Roast
Ground Round
Delicious
Tender

Speed Racer got my first choice. :?


----------



## PintoTess

Ahhh I want a cowy


----------



## Can He Star

coffeegod said:


> Chuck Roast
> Ground Round
> Delicious
> Tender
> 
> Speed Racer got my first choice. :?


 hahah i no right ... so far shes winning


----------



## CruceyMoose

Ginger! Because it's a redhead!


----------



## GypsyRose

Target! (you know as Target for the table!) Know one would know what the true meaning is!


----------



## Can He Star

ok guys one more week left...

i am going to do big edits for first, 2, 3rd plce and then very small ones when i get time up to 12


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

I like Cowboy, Jersey, or Shake N' Bake (Shake for short =) )


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

Maxwell, Lary, or Alfred


----------



## Made by the moon

steer named steer! lol idk ummm... mike tyson, reggy bush, jerry springer
,pie, leather, lol idk i can come up with good horse names, not so much steers lol


----------



## vikki92

KatCashen said:


> T-Bone


I raised two Bull calves and i named them T-Bone and Sir.Loin


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

You should name him Beef Cakes!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Another name I just thought of is Chuck it's a cute name and doubles as beef terminology like chuck roast. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caprita21

Prince Kartazarni


----------



## VanillaBean

Marco.


----------



## Gidget

Roasty as in roast beef


----------



## RoosterDo

Cow-boy, because he is a boy cow


----------



## EthanQ

My 4H steer this year, whom I named monster haha


----------



## Lonestar22

Pretty good looking steer. Get those ack feet spread out and you'll be good to go!


----------



## EthanQ

Lonestar22 said:


> Pretty good looking steer. Get those ack feet spread out and you'll be good to go!


Yes he was a handful tho so i was just glad he was standing for me haha


----------



## draftrider

My pet steer is named Alex. He even has his own Facebook page. He's getting his little Dexter butt broke to ride next spring.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alex-T-Steer/244391602262897

Alex is looking for fans, will you "like" him?


----------



## Maverick101

heartprints62 said:


> Pork Chop


:think: Ummmm ??


----------



## Can He Star

draftrider said:


> My pet steer is named Alex. He even has his own Facebook page. He's getting his little Dexter butt broke to ride next spring.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Alex-T-Steer/244391602262897
> 
> Alex is looking for fans, will you "like" him?


Hahah lol that's awesome. 

And it will be judged eventually. I just advent had the time


----------



## kaity8

Darwin,Marley,Pie,and the last name i could think of is Mac.


----------



## Can He Star

sir lion is the one i like

congrats


----------

